# Problem Buying Points



## printman2000 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am trying to buy a few points with my AGR credit card, however I keep getting an error of "Cannot process credit card. Please contact your card provider."

So I call Chase and they tell me that my account is not even being queried by anyone so they have nothing to do with it not working.

I call AGR and all they can do is put in a trouble ticket and then who knows.

Anyone else have this problem?

(all info was double checked before submitting so that is not the issue)


----------



## pennyk (Jun 21, 2012)

When you are inputting the type of credit card, have you made sure it is Master Card! I got an error code a couple of years ago and that was my problem - it was the wrong type of card.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 21, 2012)

pennyk said:


> When you are inputting the type of credit card, have you made sure it is Master Card! I got an error code a couple of years ago and that was my problem - it was the wrong type of card.


Yes. I tried both the choice for AGR Mastercard and just tried Mastercard and both gave the error.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 21, 2012)

Seems this happened to me last year and I ended up just using a different Chase card. I could do that again but I want the point for buying points.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 21, 2012)

Actually, you'll only get 1 AGR point per $ for buying them! The points are not bought from Amtrak directly, so you do not get the 2 per $. The points are purchased from Points.com, thus you only get 1 per $!


----------



## AlanB (Jun 21, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > When you are inputting the type of credit card, have you made sure it is Master Card! I got an error code a couple of years ago and that was my problem - it was the wrong type of card.
> ...


There has been an ongoing problem that somehow has never been fixed when one chooses "AGR Mastercard" where the transactions won't go through for some odd reason.

I'm surprised to hear that choosing just Mastercard didn't work. I would suggest closing the window and then relaunching and going directly to "Mastercard" and trying again. Don't even go near the "AGR Mastercard" choice.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jun 21, 2012)

AlanB said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


Alan's suggestion sounds the most likely at working. I think the fact that you only get 1:1 is really kind of crappy, but hey if you need the points then keep trying! Good luck!


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 21, 2012)

AlanB said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


Just tried it again using a different browser. Still got the error.


----------



## Anderson (Jun 21, 2012)

My advice would be to call AGR customer service and raise the issue.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 23, 2012)

Anderson said:


> My advice would be to call AGR customer service and raise the issue.


I did. They supposedly put in a trouble ticket. I have heard nothing.


----------



## Anderson (Jun 23, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > My advice would be to call AGR customer service and raise the issue.
> ...


Then I would suggest following up in some form if the problem isn't fixed on Monday.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 26, 2012)

I gave up on the AGR card. I used another Chase Mastercard and made two purchases (on two accounts) without issue. Crazy.


----------

